# Warum klappt der Wheelie nicht



## Chris-Lange (29. August 2017)

Suchfunktion genutzt, Youtube Tutorials massigfaltig genossen und den Hinweise aus dem Forum nachgegangen. 


Jetzt zum Thema:

Ich bin 10 Jahre lang Einrad gefahren. Hab ein Cross Einrad gehabt, eins mit Magura HS33 welches ich ganz ohne Pedalkontakt bergab gefahren bin und auch Hochrad war unter meinen Rädern und wurde gern und oft gefahren. 

Diese Ära ging vor ca 15 Jahren zu ende und das Motorrad Hobby ersetzte den Clownsport. Wobei ich vor 2 Jahren mal wieder zum Spaß auf einem Cross Einrad gesessen habe und alles sofort wieder da war. 

Seit Januar diesen Jahres habe ich angefangen ernsthaft und aktiv MTB zu fahren. Leider klappt weder der Wheelie noch der Manuel. Diese Techniken, welche mir bei einem Einrad in Fleisch und Blut gegangen sind, bekomme ich auf dem MTB nicht umgesetzt. 

Entweder das Rad steht vor mir, oder es fällt nach 15m wieder zu Boden. Sauber im Sweetpoint zu bleiben kann ich irgendwie nicht 1:1 aus der Einrad Erfahrung umzusetzen. Ich habe schon Überlegt ob es Sinn macht den Sattel mit der Spitze gegen den Boden zu montieren, das Rad in aufrechte Stellung zu bringen und direkt leicht bergauf loszufahren um maximale Konvergenz zum Einrad fahren herzustellen.

Hat jemand einen ähnlichen Hintergrund und kann mir Tips geben, wie man am besten die vorhandenen Fähigkeiten auf das MTB umsetzt?


----------



## HTWolfi (30. August 2017)

Hab keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem Einrad, aber einen Bekannten, der auch recht ordentlich Einradfahren kann. Den Wheelie beherrscht er jedoch auch nicht wirklich.
Hilft dir leider nicht direkt, zeigt aber, dass du nicht der Einzige mit dieser »Problematik« bist.

Außerdem sind Wheelie und Manual zwei komplett unterschiedliche Techniken, auch wenn es sehr ähnlich aussieht. Selbst wenn man den Wheelie richtig gut kann, heißt dann noch laaaaaange nicht, dass der Manual klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## solum (30. August 2017)

Üben, üben und nochmals üben. Auf dem Bike sitzt man im Wheelie doch ziemlich anders als auf einem Einrad. Die Körperpositionen sind nicht vergleichbar. Im Manual steht man eigentlich auf dem Bike ohne Kontakt zum Sattel, auch hier völlig andere Körperhaltung als auf dem Einrad. Zudem braucht es eine gewissen Körperspannung im Manual, so nicht möglich beim Einrad.

Dennoch denke ich, dass mit Einradfahrkönnen zumindest der Wheelie schneller erlernt wird als ohne.


----------



## Jacoul (30. August 2017)

Großer Unterschied ist natürlich, dass der Sweetpoint beim Mtb natürlich weiter "hinten" ist, auf deinen Körper bezogen. Beim Einrad bist du da ja eigentlich immer zentral über dem  Rad, wo du auch sowieso sitzt. Beim Mtb sitzt du ja vor der Hinterradachse. Ich denke, es ist halt einfach doch eine andere Bewegung bzw. Technik, die du trotz deiner Einraderfahrung neu lernen musst. -> Übst du auch fleißig? 

Anfangs bei leichten Anstiegen üben ist aufjedenfall ne gute Idee. Und denk dran, beim Mtb hast du ja auch eine Hinterradbremse, die du benutzen darfst.


----------



## Chris-Lange (30. August 2017)

Beim Einrad steh ich auf, nimm den Sattel in die Hand, schieb ihn beliebig nach vorn oder hinten, setz mich wieder drauf, stelle die Füße auf die Gabel und lass rollen indem ich mit der Bremse reguliere. 

Wenn ich mit Bremse rolle, sollte das dem Manuel ziemlich ähnlich sein oder? 

Zumindest bin ich beruhigt, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der es nicht auf den Schirm bekommt.


----------



## Jacoul (30. August 2017)

Beim Manual sollte man garnicht bremsen. Du hältst die Balance nur durch vor- und zurückschieben der Hüfte.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (30. August 2017)

Und wenn ich nun aber langsamer werden möchte?


----------



## Chris-Lange (15. September 2017)

Servus, 

Nach mittlerweile etlichen Übungen und Versuche, habe ich für mich die Hürden entdecken können. Vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen mit ähnlichem Hintergrund und hilft Verständnis für die Unterschiede zu schaffen. Vielleicht kann das aber auch jemand widerlegen und erklärt (plausibel) meine Vorgehensweise und Erkenntnis für Fehlerhaft.

Am ehesten kann man das denke ich mit einem Stock vergleichen, den man balanciert. 

Bsp Einrad:

Der Stock wird aufgenommen, in die Balance gebracht, man kann mit dem Stock langsam vorwärts gehen. Das Einrad wird bei jeder halben Kurbelumdrehung in der Fahrtrichtung angepasst und somit seitliche die Balance unterstützt. Kniee machen Vortrieb und weniger Balance.

Bsp Wheelie:

Der zu balancierende Stock liegt vor einem auf dem Tisch. Mit einem Impuls hebt man ihn auf die Hand und fängt sofort an vorwärts zu streben. Die Richtung schwankt dabei eher weniger. Die Balance wird mit den Knien erzeugt. Dieser Umstand ist die erste Hürde.
2.te Hürde, der Sweetpoint muss aus einer Bewegung heraus gefunden und gehalten werden. Wenn man viele Jahre 2-Rad gefahren ist, liegt das bestreben irgendwie darin auf den Rädern wieder aufzukommen. Ich muss es schon wollen, dass ich nach hinten absteige. In 99% der Fälle versuche ich den Sweetpoint eher nach vorne zu halten und trete dabei halt etwas kräftiger um länger auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren. Ergebnis man beschleunigt bergauf und ist schnell ausgepowert.
Nebeneffekt man kann ja mal versucher einen Stock zu balancieren und dabei loszulaufen und immer schneller werden.

Soweit die bisherige Erkenntnis. Ich hoffe natürlich immer noch, die Einrad-Erfahrung auf das MTB umzusetzen, bin aber mittlerweile ziemlich sicher, dass wenn überhaupt nur bedingt das balance Gefühl einen Vorteil im Lernprozess darstellt.

Insofern gibt es wohl keine Abkürzung und die mir eindeutigste Lösung bedeutet Üben...Üben...Üben.


----------



## iceberry (15. September 2017)

Halli Hallo.
Ich schätze mal, dass eine weitere Hürde deine "Gewohnheit" ist.

Beispiel:
_In meiner Jugend (80er Jahre) habe ich einige Jahre Tennis gespielt und bin dann zum Badminton gewechselt.
Beides Schläger-Ballsportarten, vom Bewegungsablauf und der Technik aber grund verschieden.
Man hat aus dem Einen den Bewegungsablauf quasi reflexartig drin, sozusagen automatisiert.
Nun muss man sich erst einmal "umprogrammieren"._

Denke daher wäre es nur verständlich, dass man evtl. sogar mehr Zeit zum Üben braucht, als wenn noch keine "Automatik" vorhanden wäre.
Lass Dir Zeit - bzw. nimm sie dir!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. September 2017)

Die beispiele stock und die schlagtechnik zeigen das problem schon richtig auf. Dabei ist der stock noch deutlicher. Es geht um die zu benutzende muskulatur und die kordination. Die ist beim einrad und wheelie grundverschieden. Und das will neu programmiert sein. Die bisherige erfahrung ist dann erst einmal hinderlich. Der unterschied wheelie und manual bewirkt ähnliches.
Was hilft, ist das trainierte gleichgewichtsgefühl.


----------



## --- (17. September 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und das will neu programmiert sein.



Ja, ist wie mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Nie kapiert welche Worte man groß scheibt und deshalb tut man jetzt so als ob es Absicht wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (17. September 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Ja, ist wie mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Nie kapiert welche Worte man groß scheibt und deshalb tut man jetzt so als ob es Absicht wäre.



eIN SEHR NÜTZLICHER kOMMENTAR; VIELEN dANK DAFÜR!

gRUß XYZhERO


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. September 2017)

--- schrieb:


> Ja, ist wie mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Nie kapiert welche Worte man groß scheibt und deshalb tut man jetzt so als ob es Absicht wäre.





xyzHero schrieb:


> eIN SEHR NÜTZLICHER kOMMENTAR; VIELEN dANK DAFÜR!
> 
> gRUß XYZhERO


SO UND JETZT MIT GROSSBUCHSTABEN BIS ZUM SWEETspot und dann mit kleinbuchstaben weiterschreiben -> perfekter wheelie.


----------



## DerohneName (18. September 2017)

Übung macht den Meister 

Tipps Wheele: 
-nicht am Boden schauen sondern eher gerade aus 
-Sattelhöhe ändern, irgendeiner Einstellung taugt dir am besten
-Wheelie leicht bergauf üben (einfacher)
-Locker am Rad sitzen
-Mit den Beinen lenken

Manual:
-auch nach vorne schauen, nicht runter da du den Schwerpunkt dadurch etwas veränderst. Ist genauso wie bei Anliegern- wenn du zum Ende schaust fährst du auch dort hin. 
-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RGHQMCWCsc	- könnte evtl. helfen 
-versuch eine ähnliche Bewegung wie Squats zu machen... heißt, dass du versuchst deine Beine auszustrecken, der Rücken bleibt aber gerade -> du pusht dein Rad von dir weg, dadurch kommt man einfacher in die Manual-Position
-Manual am besten in der Wieso /Wald trainieren- da hat man nicht so Angst, wenn man hinfällt (Kopfsache)
-kurzer Vorbau hilft, da man dadurch leichter auf die Hinterachse kommt
- Üben Üben Üben


Find den Channel gut, da siehst du gut wie der Progress bei einem Normalo aussieht


----------



## JoeArschtreter (23. September 2017)

Ich find den Wheelie bergauf aber schwieriger.


----------



## DerohneName (25. September 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich find den Wheelie bergauf aber schwieriger.



Echt? Ich meine damit nur ne minimale Steigung- finde es geht damit einfacher weil man nicht so einfach schneller wird und man weiter die Tretimpulse gut umsetzten kann. 

Aber jeder lernt anders


----------



## Berioldir (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schreibe mal in das Thema hier rein in der Hoffnung, dass es wieder oben landet ... sonst bekommts ja keiner mit.

Thema Wheelie: ich übe seit Januar, Februar ca. 3 mal die Woche Fahrtechnik, zwischen 15-60 Minuten, unter anderem den Wheelie.
Stand Ende Mai: der Wheelie macht mich total fertig. 
Ich kann ihn immer noch nicht. Im Gegensatz zum Video aus Beitrag #14 bin ich wohl maximal untalentiert. 

Ich habe bereits alle möglichen Videos geschaut, in welchen mögliche Fehler erklärt werden. Meine Arme sind immer gestreckt, ich fahre in einem niedrigen Gang (kleinstes Kettenblatt vorne, hinten auf dem viertgrößten Ritzel), mein Blick ist nach vorne gerichtet.
Bike ist ein Centurion Ultimate Hard Tailed mit Straßenbereifung auf 4 bar Luftdruck, Sattel auf normaler Fahrposition. Übstrecke ist asphaltiert, ganz leicht ansteigend.

Mein Problem ist nahezu immer das gleiche: ich kippe zur Seite um, meistens zur rechten Seite. Manchmal habe ich schon beim Hochziehen eine Art "Seitenlage" bzw. bin nicht ganz ausbalanciert und kippe auf eine Seite um. "Retten" kann ich ein nicht ganz sauberes, mittiges Hochziehen meist nicht mehr. Natürlich strecke ich dann auf der Gegenseite mein Knie raus, aber meistens schaffe ich es nicht, das Kippen zu verhindern.
In ungefähr 1 von 20 Versuchen klappt der Wheelie dann mal länger als 8 Sekunden, so dass ich das Gefühl habe,  mal was unter Kontrolle zu haben.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (1. Juni 2019)

Berioldir schrieb:


> Sattel auf normaler Fahrposition.


Sattel deutlich absenken, damit du die Knie weiter nach rechts und links strecken kannst und somit mehr Freiraum zum Austarieren hast. Hat zumindest mir sehr geholfen. Außerdem würde ich mal einen höheren Gang probieren.
Bei mir hats auch sehr lange gedauert. Habe mit dem regelmäßigen Wheelie-Training letzten Sommer begonnen. Seit ein paar Wochen geht er oftmals schon richtig gut und ich habe dann vor allem das Gefühl, dass das jetzt kein Glück war, sondern wirklich Können  .


----------



## scratch_a (2. Juni 2019)

In den meisten Anleitungen wird empfohlen, den Sattel nur etwas abzusenken. Wann will ja auch sitzend weiter treten und wenn man zu tief sitzt, wird es ja noch schwieriger?
Und ich vermute, diejenigen, die den Wheelie beherrschen, senken den Sattel gar nicht mehr ab.


----------



## zec (2. Juni 2019)

Also geschätzt werde ich den Sattel zwischen 5-7cm absenken. Da kann ich noch kamot mit treten.
Keine Frage, der Wheelie geht auch mit hohem Sattel - wenn man ihn kann. Und das ist mMn die Crux bei der Sache: Zum Erlernen ist es mit abgesenktem Sattel leichter. Und wenn man besser wird, erhöht man die Schwierigkeit und stellt den Sattel wieder höher.


----------

